# My Munchlax Suit



## RoboFur (Jul 17, 2011)

*Removed*


----------



## Jesie (Jul 18, 2011)

*WHAT IS THIS SHIT?*


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 18, 2011)

RoboFur said:


> i just recently found out i was a furry, and this was originally going to be made as just a costume, not a fur suit.



No, you decided to be one.

Anyways, that costume needs a lot of work to look more like a Munchlax.
It looks more like something South Park came up with to avoid lawsuit.
Here is a reference picture:


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 18, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> No, you decided to be one.
> 
> Anyways, that costume needs a lot of work to look more like a Munchlax.



I think the main problem is that he's just so tall, while Munchlax is very very short.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 18, 2011)

It looks like your suit has only one eye in one of the photos.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 18, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> It looks like your suit has only one eye in one of the photos.


 
It's a removable eye that has an eyelid. One of them fell off as he was putting them on.


----------



## Kranda (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha I think it's pretty funny and I agree to really cosplay as munchlax you have to be short, short, short. I don't know why I felt like I needed to put short three times. Hmmm...


----------



## Ravendarus (Jul 19, 2011)

RoboFur said:


> i just recently found out i was a furry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 19, 2011)

Ravendarus said:


> DID YOU EVEN READ THE STICKIES?



He states that he didn't intend it to be a fursuit at first. I dunno if he made the "suit" before or after he posted on these forums. I think that because it was not supposed to be a fursuit and might have been made before he realized he was interested in furry, that's probably why he wouldn't have read the stickies and made it out of typical fursuit material. (and he may have read stickies by now, anyways).


----------



## RoboFur (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, i know ,munchlax is short. 2 feet tall, 231.5 pounds. I know this. But i can't make myself 4 feet shorter. Plus that's not a good reference pic. That's from Smash bros Brawl. I used screen shots from the anime, and cards for the references. And it WAS cuddle fur, not felt. I bought it myself. Like i said earlier, this was originall just a costume, and it was done on a tight schedule and budget. If i had had about $2000 dollars to use on it, it would have been a lot better. ...And, ok now that you mention it, it does look like a South Park munchlax that's too tall.... I did consider doing a Snorlax costume, i'm the right height for that, but one of my other friends is gonna do that one.


----------



## Sar (Jul 20, 2011)

Munchlax is only 2ft. So theres a major flaw in your costume already.


----------

